# SOLVED Kontakt standalone always plays a piano sound no matter which library/patch



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi,

I have not mattered too much about this cause I only use kontakt standalone for first time loading of new libraries to get sure that evrything is fine with registration but its just ennoying.

Evrytime I load a new library in the standalone version I mainly have the same piano sound in the forground, in the background there is very silent a little bit of the realy sound of the library/patch I load.

I have looked for all the setting but could find no place to change this. Must be a kind of default setting that just plays a piano sound no matter which preset/lib you load.

I use the integrated kontakt piano (no midi keyboard) only but with enabling the computer keyboard its the same.

Any hints for this ?


----------



## NameOfBand (Sep 29, 2018)

Do you have two patches loaded at the same time?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2018)

No, only one. As I said, I have a new library registered in native access, open kontakt standalone to see if the library is there (I had the problem that some librarys seems to need to be open in kontakt standalone before they are available in the plugin version in the daw) and then open one patch from the new library. Dont matter which library or patch I open, its ever this piano sound in the foreground :-(


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 29, 2018)

Are you sure that this piano sound isn't coming from another app open at the same time?
As an example, having Pianotech (or any other app working in stand alone) opened at the same time.
Even an external module trigged via midi ans sending back audio to your computer?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes, nothing open except Kontakt Standalone, it has to come from some kontakt standalone alignment. And it has happenend evrytime I open a new library in standalone not only today. Its really strange like in some daw where you can enable kind of GM playback automatically. I really have no idea where I should look in kontakt for this. And when I open the library in the plugin version in the daw evrything is fine.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 29, 2018)

I would check if the piano sound really comes from Kontakt (which i doubt).

Possibly, Kontakt acts as a Midi pass-thru to another port where a plugin/software/gear is connected.
You should go to the Settings and deactivate some ports and see if you still get this piano sound.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2018)

No port enabled. It is really strange, think I will have to live with this, its no big problem, just thought maybe that had occured to someone else before.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 29, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> No port enabled. It is really strange, think I will have to live with this, its no big problem, just thought maybe that had occured to someone else before.


Post a video demonstrating the issue.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 29, 2018)

This comes up every so often and is usually due to Windows built in “Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth” constantly emitting a piano sound. Solution is here:

https://support.native-instruments....105-Kontakt-5-keyboard-only-plays-piano-sound


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks j_kranz . That was it, it was not the wavetable but my soundcard set to "on".


----------

